# [SOLVED] Need help with audio/video drivers



## thismom (Jan 27, 2009)

We just had to reformat our computer due to a virus, and since then, when i scroll down websites it is choppy and lags a little. We have also lost sound. In googling the problem, I have found that it is probably our video/audio drivers need updated. I tried finding it under the normal ways, like Run and I believe under control panel as well, with no luck.

I did download Everest and run it, but can't make my brain work well enough to decipher it, LOL. I would appreciate any help in correcting this problem.

(By the way, I wanted to post the results of the test run on Everest, but it is so LONG. Can you give me an idea of what parts would help you, if I were to post it here?)

Thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Need help with audio/video drivers*

paste it anyways, just right click in Everest (in open space) > Copy All > paste it here


----------



## thismom (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Need help with audio/video drivers*

Ok, here is what it gave me...

Summary 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Computer: 
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 
OS Service Pack Service Pack 3 
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c) 
Computer Name EXPERIEN-3944EC (family cpu) 
User Name Administrator 

Motherboard: 
CPU Type AMD Athlon 64, 2000 MHz (10 x 200) 3000+ 
Motherboard Name Gigabyte GA-K8VM800M (3 PCI, 1 AGP, 2 DDR DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN) 
Motherboard Chipset VIA VT8380 K8M800, AMD Hammer 
System Memory 448 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM) 
BIOS Type Award Modular (01/12/05) 
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1) 
Communication Port Communications Port (COM2) 
Communication Port Printer Port (LPT1) 

Display: 
Video Adapter VIA/S3 UniChrome Pro 
3D Accelerator VIA/S3 UniChrome Pro 

Multimedia: 
Audio Adapter VIA AC'97 Enhanced Audio Controller 

Storage: 
IDE Controller VIA Bus Master IDE Controller 
SCSI/RAID Controller VIA RAID Controller - 3149 
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive 
Disk Drive WDC WD80 0JD-22JNA0 SCSI Disk Device (74 GB) 
Disk Drive Generic STORAGE DEVICE USB Device 
Disk Drive Generic STORAGE DEVICE USB Device 
Disk Drive Generic STORAGE DEVICE USB Device 
Disk Drive Generic STORAGE DEVICE USB Device 
Optical Drive HP DVD Writer 1040d 
SMART Hard Disks Status OK 

Partitions: 
C: (NTFS) 76308 MB (73794 MB free) 

Input: 
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard 
Mouse HID-compliant mouse 

Network: 
Network Adapter Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC (192.168.0.10) 

Peripherals: 
USB1 Controller VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller 
USB1 Controller VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller 
USB1 Controller VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller 
USB1 Controller VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller 
USB2 Controller VIA USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller 
USB Device USB Human Interface Device 
USB Device USB Mass Storage Device 


DMI 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[ BIOS ] 

BIOS Properties: 
Vendor Award Software International, Inc. 
Version F2 
Release Date 01/12/2005 
Size 512 KB 
Boot Devices Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM, ATAPI ZIP, LS-120 
Capabilities Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, EDD 
Supported Standards DMI, APM, ACPI, PnP 
Expansion Capabilities PCI, AGP, USB 

[ System ] 

System Properties: 
Wake-Up Type Power Switch 

[ Motherboard ] 

Motherboard Properties: 
Manufacturer Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. 
Product K8M800-8237 
Version x.x 

[ Chassis ] 

Chassis Properties: 
Chassis Type Desktop Case 

[ Memory Controller ] 

Memory Controller Properties: 
Error Detection Method 8-bit Parity 
Error Correction None 
Supported Memory Interleave 1-Way 
Current Memory Interleave 1-Way 
Supported Memory Speeds 70ns, 60ns 
Supported Memory Types SPM, EDO 
Supported Memory Voltages 3.3V 
Maximum Memory Module Size 1024 MB 
Memory Slots 2 

[ Processors / AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ ] 

Processor Properties: 
Manufacturer AMD 
Version AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ 
External Clock 200 MHz 
Maximum Clock 4000 MHz 
Current Clock 2000 MHz 
Type Central Processor 
Voltage 1.5 V 
Status Enabled 
Upgrade ZIF 
Socket Designation Socket 754 

[ Caches / Internal Cache ] 

Cache Properties: 
Type Internal 
Status Enabled 
Operational Mode Write-Back 
Maximum Size 128 KB 
Installed Size 128 KB 
Supported SRAM Type Synchronous 
Current SRAM Type Synchronous 
Socket Designation Internal Cache 

[ Caches / External Cache ] 

Cache Properties: 
Type Internal 
Status Enabled 
Operational Mode Write-Back 
Maximum Size 512 KB 
Installed Size 512 KB 
Supported SRAM Type Synchronous 
Current SRAM Type Synchronous 
Socket Designation External Cache 

[ Memory Modules / A0 ] 

Memory Module Properties: 
Socket Designation A0 
Installed Size 512 MB 
Enabled Size 512 MB 

[ Memory Modules / A1 ] 

Memory Module Properties: 
Socket Designation A1 
Installed Size Not Installed 
Enabled Size Not Installed 

[ Memory Devices / A0 ] 

Memory Device Properties: 
Form Factor DIMM 
Size 512 MB 
Speed 400 MHz 
Total Width 64-bit 
Data Width 64-bit 
Device Locator A0 
Bank Locator Bank0/1 

[ Memory Devices / A1 ] 

Memory Device Properties: 
Form Factor DIMM 
Total Width 64-bit 
Data Width 64-bit 
Device Locator A1 
Bank Locator Bank2/3 

[ System Slots / PCI ] 

System Slot Properties: 
Slot Designation PCI 
Type PCI 
Usage Empty 
Data Bus Width 32-bit 
Length Long 

[ System Slots / PCI ] 

System Slot Properties: 
Slot Designation PCI 
Type PCI 
Usage Empty 
Data Bus Width 32-bit 
Length Long 

[ System Slots / O(( ] 

System Slot Properties: 
Slot Designation O(( 
Type PCI 
Usage Empty 
Data Bus Width 32-bit 
Length Long 

[ System Slots / AGP ] 

System Slot Properties: 
Slot Designation AGP 
Type AGP 
Usage In Use 
Data Bus Width 32-bit 
Length Long 

[ Port Connectors / PRIMARY IDE ] 

Port Connector Properties: 
Internal Reference Designator PRIMARY IDE 
Internal Connector Type On-Board IDE 
External Connector Type None 

[ Port Connectors / SECONDARY IDE ] 

Port Connector Properties: 
Internal Reference Designator SECONDARY IDE 
Internal Connector Type On-Board IDE 
External Connector Type None 

[ Port Connectors / FDD ] 

Port Connector Properties: 
Port Type 8251 FIFO Compatible 
Internal Reference Designator FDD 
Internal Connector Type On-Board Floppy 
External Connector Type None 

[ Port Connectors / COM1 ] 

Port Connector Properties: 
Port Type Serial Port 16450 Compatible 
Internal Reference Designator COM1 
Internal Connector Type 9 Pin Dual Inline (pin 10 cut) 
External Connector Type DB-9 pin male 

[ Port Connectors / COM2 ] 

Port Connector Properties: 
Port Type Serial Port 16450 Compatible 
Internal Reference Designator COM2 
Internal Connector Type 9 Pin Dual Inline (pin 10 cut) 
External Connector Type DB-9 pin male 

[ Port Connectors / LPT1 ] 

Port Connector Properties: 
Port Type Parallel Port ECP/EPP 
Internal Reference Designator LPT1 
Internal Connector Type DB-25 pin female 
External Connector Type DB-25 pin female 

[ Port Connectors / Keyboard ] 

Port Connector Properties: 
Port Type Keyboard Port 
Internal Reference Designator Keyboard 
External Connector Type PS/2 

[ Port Connectors / No Detected ] 

Port Connector Properties: 
Port Type Mouse Port 
Internal Reference Designator PS/2 Mouse 
Internal Connector Type PS/2 
External Reference Designator No Detected 
External Connector Type PS/2 

[ Port Connectors / USB ] 

Port Connector Properties: 
Port Type USB 
Internal Reference Designator USB 
Internal Connector Type None 
External Connector Type USB 


Overclock 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


CPU Properties: 
CPU Type AMD Athlon 64 3000+ 
CPU Alias Newcastle S754 
CPU Stepping DH-CG 
CPUID CPU Name AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ 
CPUID Revision 00000FC0h 

CPU Speed: 
CPU Clock 2009.05 MHz 
CPU Multiplier 10.0x 
CPU FSB 200.91 MHz (original: 200 MHz) 
Memory Bus 200.91 MHz 

CPU Cache: 
L1 Code Cache 64 KB (Parity) 
L1 Data Cache 64 KB (ECC) 
L2 Cache 512 KB (On-Die, ECC, Full-Speed) 

Motherboard Properties: 
Motherboard ID 01/12/2005-K8M800-8237-6A7L1G02C-00 
Motherboard Name Gigabyte GA-K8VM800M (3 PCI, 1 AGP, 2 DDR DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN) 

Chipset Properties: 
Motherboard Chipset VIA VT8380 K8M800, AMD Hammer 
Memory Timings 3-4-4-8 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) 
Command Rate (CR) 2T 

SPD Memory Modules: 
DIMM1: Apacer Tech. 512 MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM (3.0-4-4-8 @ 200 MHz) (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz) (2.0-3-3-6 @ 133 MHz) 

BIOS Properties: 
System BIOS Date 01/12/05 
Video BIOS Date 11/03/04 
Award BIOS Type Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG 
Award BIOS Message K8VM800M/F F5 
DMI BIOS Version F2 

Graphics Processor Properties: 
Video Adapter VIA/S3 UniChrome Pro Integrated 
GPU Code Name UniChrome Pro (Integrated 1106 / 3108, Rev 01) 
GPU Clock 200 MHz 
Memory Clock 200 MHz 


Sensor 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Sensor Properties: 
Sensor Type ITE IT8705F (ISA 290h) 
Motherboard Name Gigabyte K8VM800 / K8VT800 Series 

Temperatures: 
CPU 56 °C (133 °F) 
WDC WD800JD-22JNA0 33 °C (91 °F) 

Cooling Fans: 
CPU 4327 RPM 

Voltage Values: 
CPU Core 1.46 V 
+3.3 V 3.30 V 
+12 V 12.16 V 
DIMM 2.56 V 
Debug Info F 27 FF FF 
Debug Info T 57 56 69 
Debug Info V 5B A0 CE A9 BE A0 55 (77) 


CPU 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


CPU Properties: 
CPU Type AMD Athlon 64, 2000 MHz (10 x 200) 3000+ 
CPU Alias Newcastle S754 
CPU Stepping DH-CG 
Instruction Set x86, x86-64, MMX, 3DNow!, SSE, SSE2 
Min / Max CPU Multiplier 4x / 10x 
L1 Code Cache 64 KB (Parity) 
L1 Data Cache 64 KB (ECC) 
L2 Cache 512 KB (On-Die, ECC, Full-Speed) 

CPU Physical Info: 
Package Type 754 Pin uOPGA 
Package Size 4.00 cm x 4.00 cm 
Transistors 68.5 million 
Process Technology 9Mi, 0.13 um, CMOS, Cu, SOI 
Die Size 144 mm2 
Core Voltage 1.550 V 
I/O Voltage 1.2 V + 2.5 V 
Maximum Power 89.0 W 

CPU Manufacturer: 
Company Name Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. 
Product Information http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/ProductInformation/0,,30_118,00.html 

CPU Utilization: 
CPU #1 0 % 


Motherboard 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Motherboard Properties: 
Motherboard ID 01/12/2005-K8M800-8237-6A7L1G02C-00 
Motherboard Name Gigabyte GA-K8VM800M 

Front Side Bus Properties: 
Bus Type AMD Hammer 
Real Clock 200 MHz 
Effective Clock 200 MHz 
HyperTransport Clock 800 MHz 

Memory Bus Properties: 
Bus Type DDR SDRAM 
Bus Width 64-bit 
Real Clock 201 MHz (DDR) 
Effective Clock 402 MHz 
Bandwidth 3214 MB/s 

Chipset Bus Properties: 
Bus Type VIA V-Link 
Bus Width 8-bit 
Real Clock 67 MHz (ODR) 
Effective Clock 533 MHz 
Bandwidth 533 MB/s 

Motherboard Physical Info: 
CPU Sockets/Slots 1 Socket 754 
Expansion Slots 3 PCI, 1 AGP 
RAM Slots 2 DDR DIMM 
Integrated Devices Audio, Video, LAN 
Form Factor Micro ATX 
Motherboard Size 220 mm x 240 mm 
Motherboard Chipset K8M800 

Motherboard Manufacturer: 
Company Name Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. 
Product Information http://tw.giga-byte.com/MotherBoard/Products/Products_NewProduct_List.htm 
BIOS Download http://tw.giga-byte.com/Motherboard/Support/BIOS/BIOS_List.htm 


Memory 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Physical Memory: 
Total 447 MB 
Used 297 MB 
Free 149 MB 
Utilization 67 % 

Swap Space: 
Total 1054 MB 
Used 229 MB 
Free 825 MB 
Utilization 22 % 

Virtual Memory: 
Total 1502 MB 
Used 526 MB 
Free 975 MB 
Utilization 35 % 

Physical Address Extension (PAE): 
Supported by Operating System Yes 
Supported by CPU Yes 
Active Yes 

Problems & Suggestions: 
Suggestion Install more system memory to improve applications performance. 


SPD 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[ DIMM1: Apacer Tech. (512 MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM) ] 

Memory Module Properties: 
Module Name Apacer Tech. 
Serial Number None 
Module Size 512 MB (2 ranks, 4 banks) 
Module Type Unbuffered 
Memory Type DDR SDRAM 
Memory Speed PC3200 (200 MHz) 
Module Width 64 bit 
Module Voltage SSTL 2.5 
Error Detection Method None 
Refresh Rate Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh 

Memory Timings: 
@ 200 MHz 3.0-4-4-8 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) 
@ 166 MHz 2.5-3-3-7 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) 
@ 133 MHz 2.0-3-3-6 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) 

Memory Module Features: 
Early RAS# Precharge Not Supported 
Auto-Precharge Not Supported 
Precharge All Not Supported 
Write1/Read Burst Not Supported 
Buffered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported 
Registered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported 
On-Card PLL (Clock) Not Supported 
Buffered DQMB Inputs Not Supported 
Registered DQMB Inputs Not Supported 
Differential Clock Input Supported 
Redundant Row Address Not Supported 

Memory Module Manufacturer: 
Company Name Apacer Technology Inc. 
Product Information http://www.apacer.com/en/products/DRAM_Modules.htm 


Chipset 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[ North Bridge: VIA VT8380 K8M800 ] 

North Bridge Properties: 
North Bridge VIA VT8380 K8M800 
Revision 00 
In-Order Queue Depth 1 

Integrated Graphics Controller: 
Graphics Controller Type VIA/S3 UniChrome Pro 
Graphics Controller Status Enabled 
Graphics Frame Buffer Size 64 MB 

AGP Controller: 
AGP Version 3.00 
AGP Status Enabled 
AGP Device VIA/S3 UniChrome Pro Integrated 
AGP Aperture Size 64 MB 
Supported AGP Speeds 1x, 2x, 4x, 8x 
Current AGP Speed 8x 
Fast-Write Supported, Disabled 
Side Band Addressing Supported, Enabled 

Chipset Manufacturer: 
Company Name VIA Technologies, Inc. 
Product Information http://www.via.com.tw/en/products/chipsets 
Driver Download http://www.viaarena.com/?PageID=2 

[ North Bridge: AMD Hammer IMC ] 

North Bridge Properties: 
North Bridge AMD Hammer IMC 
Revision 00 
In-Order Queue Depth 4 

Memory Timings: 
CAS Latency (CL) 3T 
RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD) 4T 
RAS Precharge (tRP) 4T 
RAS Active Time (tRAS) 8T 
Row Cycle Time (tRC) 12T 
Row Refresh Cycle Time (tRFC) 14T 
Command Rate (CR) 2T 
RAS To RAS Delay (tRRD) 2T 
Write Recovery Time (tWR) 3T 
Read To Write Delay (tRTW) 4T 
Write To Read Delay (tWTR) 2T 
Write CAS Latency (tWCL) 1T 
Refresh Period (tREF) 200 MHz 7.8 us 
DQS Skew Control Disabled 
DRAM Drive Strength Normal 
DRAM Data Drive Strength 4 (No Reduction) 
Max Async Latency 6 ns 
Read Preamble Time 5.0 ns 
Idle Cycle Limit 16 
Dynamic Idle Cycle Counter Enabled 
Read/Write Queue Bypass 16 
Bypass Max 7 
32-byte Granularity Enabled 

Error Correction: 
ECC Supported, Disabled 
ChipKill ECC Not Supported 
RAID Not Supported 
DRAM Scrub Rate Disabled 
L1 Data Cache Scrub Rate Disabled 
L2 Cache Scrub Rate Disabled 

Memory Slots: 
DRAM Slot #1 512 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM) 

Chipset Manufacturer: 
Company Name Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.  
Product Information http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/DevelopWithAMD/0,,30_2252_873,00.html 
Driver Download http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/TechnicalResources/0,,30_182_871_2336,00.html 

[ South Bridge: VIA VT8237 ] 

South Bridge Properties: 
South Bridge VIA VT8237 
Revision 00 
Package Type 539 Pin BGA 
Package Size 2.7 cm x 2.7 cm 
Process Technology 0.22 um 
Core Voltage 2.5 V 

AC'97 Audio Controller: 
Audio Controller Type VIA 8233/8235/8237 
Codec Name Unknown 
Codec ID FFFFFFFFh 

Chipset Manufacturer: 
Company Name VIA Technologies, Inc. 
Product Information http://www.via.com.tw/en/products/chipsets 
Driver Download http://www.viaarena.com/?PageID=2 


BIOS 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BIOS Properties: 
BIOS Type Award Modular 
Award BIOS Type Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG 
Award BIOS Message K8VM800M/F F5 
System BIOS Date 01/12/05 
Video BIOS Date 11/03/04 

BIOS Manufacturer: 
Company Name Phoenix Technologies Ltd. 
Product Information http://www.phoenix.com/en/products/default.htm 
BIOS Upgrades http://www.esupport.com/biosagent/index.cfm?refererid=40 

Problems & Suggestions: 
Suggestion Are you looking for a BIOS Upgrade? Contact eSupport Today! 
Suggestion System BIOS is more than 2 years old. Update it if necessary. 
Suggestion Video BIOS is more than 2 years old. Update it if necessary. 


PCI / AGP Video 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Device Description Device Type 
VIA/S3 UniChrome Pro Video Adapter 
VIA/S3 UniChrome Pro 3D Accelerator 


GPU 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[ Integrated: VIA/S3 UniChrome Pro Integrated ] 

Graphics Processor Properties: 
Video Adapter VIA/S3 UniChrome Pro Integrated 
GPU Code Name UniChrome Pro 
PCI Device 1106 / 3108 
Bus Type Integrated 
GPU Clock 200 MHz 
RAMDAC Clock 350 MHz 
Pixel Pipelines 2 
TMU Per Pipeline 1 
Vertex Shaders Not Supported 
Pixel Shaders Not Supported 
DirectX Hardware Support DirectX v6.0 
Pixel Fillrate 400 MPixel/s 
Texel Fillrate 400 MTexel/s 

Memory Bus Properties: 
Bus Type DDR 
Bus Width 64-bit 
Real Clock 200 MHz (DDR) 
Effective Clock 400 MHz 
Bandwidth 3200 MB/s 

Graphics Processor Manufacturer: 
Company Name VIA Technologies, Inc. 
Product Information http://www.via.com.tw/en/products/graphics 
Driver Download http://www.viaarena.com/?PageID=70 


Desktop 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Desktop Properties: 
Device Technology Raster Display 
Resolution 1024 x 768 
Color Depth 32-bit 
Color Planes 1 
Font Resolution 96 dpi 
Pixel Width / Height 36 / 36 
Pixel Diagonal 51 
Vertical Refresh Rate Default 
Desktop Wallpaper C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp 

Desktop Effects: 
Combo-Box Animation Disabled 
Drop Shadow Effect Disabled 
Flat Menu Effect Enabled 
Font Smoothing Enabled 
Full Window Dragging Enabled 
Gradient Window Title Bars Enabled 
Hide Menu Access Keys Disabled 
Hot Tracking Effect Enabled 
Icon Title Wrapping Enabled 
List-Box Smooth Scrolling Disabled 
Menu Animation Disabled 
Menu Fade Effect Enabled 
Minimize/Restore Animation Disabled 
Mouse Cursor Shadow Disabled 
Selection Fade Effect Disabled 
ShowSounds Accessibility Feature Disabled 
ToolTip Animation Disabled 
ToolTip Fade Effect Enabled 
Windows Plus! Extension Disabled 


Multi-Monitor 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Device ID Primary Upper Left Corner Bottom Right Corner 
\\.\DISPLAY1 Yes (0,0) (1024,768) 


PCI / PnP Audio 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Device Description Type 
VIA AC'97 Enhanced Audio Controller PCI 


Windows Storage 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[ Floppy disk drive ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Floppy disk drive 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File flpydisk.inf 

[ Generic STORAGE DEVICE USB Device ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Generic STORAGE DEVICE USB Device 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File disk.inf 

[ Generic STORAGE DEVICE USB Device ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Generic STORAGE DEVICE USB Device 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File disk.inf 

[ Generic STORAGE DEVICE USB Device ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Generic STORAGE DEVICE USB Device 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File disk.inf 

[ Generic STORAGE DEVICE USB Device ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Generic STORAGE DEVICE USB Device 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File disk.inf 

[ WDC WD80 0JD-22JNA0 SCSI Disk Device ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description WDC WD80 0JD-22JNA0 SCSI Disk Device 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File disk.inf 

Device Manufacturer: 
Company Name Western Digital Corporation 
Product Information http://www.westerndigital.com/en/products 

[ HP DVD Writer 1040d ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description HP DVD Writer 1040d 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File cdrom.inf 

Device Manufacturer: 
Company Name Hewlett-Packard Company 
Product Information http://www.hp.com/country/us/eng/prodserv/storage.html 
Firmware Download http://welcome.hp.com/country/us/en/support.html 

[ Primary IDE Channel ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Primary IDE Channel 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5508 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File mshdc.inf 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 14 
Port 01F0-01F7 
Port 03F6-03F6 

[ Secondary IDE Channel ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Secondary IDE Channel 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5508 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File mshdc.inf 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 15 
Port 0170-0177 
Port 0376-0376 

[ Standard floppy disk controller ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Standard floppy disk controller 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File fdc.inf 

Device Resources: 
DMA 02 
IRQ 06 
Port 03F0-03F5 
Port 03F7-03F7 

[ VIA Bus Master IDE Controller ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description VIA Bus Master IDE Controller 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5508 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File mshdc.inf 

Device Resources: 
Port A800-A80F 

[ VIA RAID Controller - 3149 ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description VIA RAID Controller - 3149 
Driver Date 7/12/2007 
Driver Version 5.1.6000.562 
Driver Provider VIA Technologies, Inc. 
INF File oem3.inf 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 20 
Port 9000-9007 
Port 9400-9403 
Port 9800-9807 
Port 9C00-9C03 
Port A000-A00F 
Port A400-A4FF 


Logical Drives 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Drive Drive Type File System Total Size Used Space Free Space % Free Volume Serial 
A: Removable Disk 
C: Local Disk NTFS 76308 MB 2514 MB 73794 MB 97 % 30F4-D2D6 
D: Optical Drive 
E: Removable Disk 
F: Removable Disk 
G: Removable Disk 
H: Removable Disk 


Physical Drives 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[ Drive #1 - WDC WD80 0JD-22JNA0 SCSI Disk Device (74 GB) ] 

Partition Partition Type Drive Start Offset Partition Length 
#1 (Active) NTFS C: 0 MB 76308 MB 


Windows Network 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[ Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC ] 

Network Adapter Properties: 
Network Adapter Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC 
Interface Type Ethernet 
Hardware Address 00-0F-EA-3A-13-B6 
Connection Name Local Area Connection 
Connection Speed 100 Mbps 
MTU 1500 bytes 
DHCP Lease Obtained 1/27/2009 1:36:17 PM 
DHCP Lease Expires 1/27/2009 2:36:17 PM 
Bytes Received 341685404 (325.9 MB) 
Bytes Sent 29427757 (28.1 MB) 

Network Adapter Addresses: 
IP / Subnet Mask 192.168.0.10 / 255.255.255.0 
Gateway 192.168.0.1 
DHCP 192.168.0.1 
DNS 65.24.7.10 
DNS 65.24.7.11 

Network Adapter Manufacturer: 
Company Name Realtek Semiconductor Corp. 
Product Information http://www.realtek.com.tw/products/products1-1.aspx?lineid=1 
Driver Download http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloads1-1.aspx?lineid=1 


PCI / PnP Network 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Device Description Type 
Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C] PCI 


DirectX Video 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[ Primary Display Driver ] 

DirectDraw Device Properties: 
DirectDraw Driver Name display 
DirectDraw Driver Description Primary Display Driver 
Hardware Driver vga.dll 
Hardware Description 


DirectX Sound 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[ Primary Sound Driver ] 

DirectSound Device Properties: 
Device Description Primary Sound Driver 
Driver Module 
Primary Buffers 0 
Min / Max Secondary Buffers Sample Rate 0 / 0 Hz 
Primary Buffers Sound Formats None 
Secondary Buffers Sound Formats None 
Total / Free Sound Buffers 0 / 0 
Total / Free Static Sound Buffers 0 / 0 
Total / Free Streaming Sound Buffers 0 / 0 
Total / Free 3D Sound Buffers 0 / 0 
Total / Free 3D Static Sound Buffers 0 / 0 
Total / Free 3D Streaming Sound Buffers 0 / 0 

DirectSound Device Features: 
Certified Driver No 
Emulated Device No 
Precise Sample Rate Not Supported 
DirectSound3D Not Supported 
Creative EAX 1.0 Not Supported 
Creative EAX 2.0 Not Supported 
Creative EAX 3.0 Not Supported 


DirectX Music 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[ Microsoft Synthesizer ] 

DirectMusic Device Properties: 
Device Description Microsoft Synthesizer 
Synthesizer Type Software 
Device Class Output Port 
Device Type User-Mode Synthesizer 
Audio Channels 2 
MIDI Channels 16000 
Voices 1000 
Available Memory System Memory 

DirectMusic Device Features: 
Built-In GM Instrument Set No 
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No 
DirectSound Supported 
DLS L1 Sample Collections Supported 
DLS L2 Sample Collections Supported 
External MIDI Port No 
Fixed DLS Memory Size No 
Port Sharing Not Supported 
Chorus Effect Not Supported 
Delay Effect Not Supported 
Reverb Effect Supported 


DirectX Input 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[ Mouse ] 

DirectInput Device Properties: 
Device Description Mouse 
Device Type Unknown 
Device Subtype Unknown 
Axes 3 
Buttons/Keys 3 

DirectInput Device Features: 
Emulated Device Yes 
Alias Device No 
Polled Device No 
Polled Data Format No 
Attack Force Feedback Not Supported 
Deadband Force Feedback Not Supported 
Fade Force Feedback Not Supported 
Force Feedback Not Supported 
Saturation Force Feedback Not Supported 
+/- Force Feedback Coefficients Not Supported 
+/- Force Feedback Saturation Not Supported 

[ Keyboard ] 

DirectInput Device Properties: 
Device Description Keyboard 
Device Type Unknown 
Device Subtype Unknown 
Buttons/Keys 128 

DirectInput Device Features: 
Emulated Device Yes 
Alias Device No 
Polled Device No 
Polled Data Format No 
Attack Force Feedback Not Supported 
Deadband Force Feedback Not Supported 
Fade Force Feedback Not Supported 
Force Feedback Not Supported 
Saturation Force Feedback Not Supported 
+/- Force Feedback Coefficients Not Supported 
+/- Force Feedback Saturation Not Supported 


Windows Devices 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[ Devices ] 

Computer: 
ACPI Uniprocessor PC 5.1.2600.0 

Disk drives: 
Generic STORAGE DEVICE USB Device 5.1.2535.0 
Generic STORAGE DEVICE USB Device 5.1.2535.0 
Generic STORAGE DEVICE USB Device 5.1.2535.0 
Generic STORAGE DEVICE USB Device 5.1.2535.0 
WDC WD80 0JD-22JNA0 SCSI Disk Device 5.1.2535.0 

DVD/CD-ROM drives: 
HP DVD Writer 1040d 5.1.2535.0 

Floppy disk controllers: 
Standard floppy disk controller 5.1.2600.0 

Floppy disk drives: 
Floppy disk drive 5.1.2600.0 

Human Interface Devices: 
USB Human Interface Device 5.1.2600.5508 

IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers: 
Primary IDE Channel 5.1.2600.5508 
Secondary IDE Channel 5.1.2600.5508 
VIA Bus Master IDE Controller 5.1.2600.5508 

Keyboards: 
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard 5.1.2600.5508 

Mice and other pointing devices: 
HID-compliant mouse 5.1.2600.0 

Network adapters: 
Direct Parallel 5.1.2535.0 
Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC 5.398.613.2003 
Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport 5.1.2535.0 
WAN Miniport (IP) 5.1.2535.0 
WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport 5.1.2535.0 
WAN Miniport (L2TP) 5.1.2535.0 
WAN Miniport (PPPOE) 5.1.2535.0 
WAN Miniport (PPTP) 5.1.2535.0 

Non-Plug and Play Drivers: 
AFD 
Beep 
Belarc SMBios Access 
dmboot 
dmload 
Fips 
Generic Packet Classifier 
HTTP 
IP Network Address Translator 
IPSEC driver 
ksecdd 
mnmdd 
mountmgr 
NDIS System Driver 
NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol 
NDProxy 
NetBios over Tcpip 
Null 
PartMgr 
ParVdm 
RDPCDD 
Remote Access Auto Connection Driver 
Remote Access IP ARP Driver 
Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver 
TCP/IP Protocol Driver 
VgaSave 
VolSnap 

Other devices: 
Video Controller (VGA Compatible) 

Ports (COM & LPT): 
Communications Port (COM1) 5.1.2600.0 
Communications Port (COM2) 5.1.2600.0 
Printer Port (LPT1) 5.1.2600.0 

Processors: 
AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ 1.3.2.0 

SCSI and RAID controllers: 
VIA RAID Controller - 3149 5.1.6000.562 

Sound, video and game controllers: 
Audio Codecs 5.1.2535.0 
C-Media AC97 Audio Device 5.12.1.50 
Legacy Audio Drivers 5.1.2535.0 
Legacy Video Capture Devices 5.1.2535.0 
Media Control Devices 5.1.2535.0 
Standard Game Port 5.0.0.0 
Video Codecs 5.1.2535.0 

Storage volumes: 
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0 
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0 
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0 
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0 
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0 

System devices: 
ACPI Fixed Feature Button 5.1.2600.5508 
ACPI Power Button 5.1.2600.5508 
Direct memory access controller 5.1.2600.5508 
ISAPNP Read Data Port 5.1.2600.5508 
Logical Disk Manager 5.1.2600.5508 
Microcode Update Device 5.1.2600.5508 
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 5.1.2535.0 
Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver 5.1.2600.5508 
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.5508 
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.5508 
Numeric data processor 5.1.2600.5508 
PCI bus 5.1.2600.5508 
PCI standard host CPU bridge 5.1.2600.5508 
PCI standard host CPU bridge 5.1.2600.5508 
PCI standard host CPU bridge 5.1.2600.5508 
PCI standard host CPU bridge 5.1.2600.5508 
Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator 5.1.2600.5508 
Printer Port Logical Interface 5.1.2600.5508 
Programmable interrupt controller 5.1.2600.5508 
System board 5.1.2600.5508 
System CMOS/real time clock 5.1.2600.5508 
System speaker 5.1.2600.5508 
System timer 5.1.2600.5508 
Terminal Server Device Redirector 5.1.2600.5508 
Terminal Server Keyboard Driver 5.1.2600.5508 
Terminal Server Mouse Driver 5.1.2600.5508 
VIA CPU to AGP2.0/AGP3.0 Controller 5.1.0.3442 
VIA Standard Host Bridge 6.0.0.290 
VIA Standard Host Bridge 6.0.0.290 
VIA Standard Host Bridge 6.0.0.290 
VIA Standard Host Bridge 6.0.0.290 
VIA Standard Host Bridge 6.0.0.290 
VIA Standard Host Bridge 6.0.0.290 
VIA Standard PCI to ISA Bridge 6.0.0.290 
Volume Manager 5.1.2600.5508 

Universal Serial Bus controllers: 
USB Mass Storage Device 5.1.2600.0 
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.5508 
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.5508 
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.5508 
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.5508 
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.5508 
VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller 5.1.2600.5508 
VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller 5.1.2600.5508 
VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller 5.1.2600.5508 
VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller 5.1.2600.5508 
VIA USB Enhanced Host Controller 5.1.2600.0 

[ Computer / ACPI Uniprocessor PC ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description ACPI Uniprocessor PC 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File hal.inf 
Hardware ID acpiapic_up 

[ Disk drives / Generic STORAGE DEVICE USB Device ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Generic STORAGE DEVICE USB Device 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File disk.inf 
Hardware ID USBSTOR\DiskGeneric_STORAGE_DEVICE__0128 

[ Disk drives / Generic STORAGE DEVICE USB Device ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Generic STORAGE DEVICE USB Device 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File disk.inf 
Hardware ID USBSTOR\DiskGeneric_STORAGE_DEVICE__0128 

[ Disk drives / Generic STORAGE DEVICE USB Device ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Generic STORAGE DEVICE USB Device 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File disk.inf 
Hardware ID USBSTOR\DiskGeneric_STORAGE_DEVICE__0128 

[ Disk drives / Generic STORAGE DEVICE USB Device ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Generic STORAGE DEVICE USB Device 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File disk.inf 
Hardware ID USBSTOR\DiskGeneric_STORAGE_DEVICE__0128 

[ Disk drives / WDC WD80 0JD-22JNA0 SCSI Disk Device ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description WDC WD80 0JD-22JNA0 SCSI Disk Device 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File disk.inf 
Hardware ID SCSI\DiskWDC_WD800JD-22JNA0______05.0 
Location Information Bus Number 0, Target ID 0, LUN 0 

[ DVD/CD-ROM drives / HP DVD Writer 1040d ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description HP DVD Writer 1040d 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File cdrom.inf 
Hardware ID IDE\CdRomHP_DVD_Writer_1040d_____________________EH25____ 
Location Information 1 

[ Floppy disk controllers / Standard floppy disk controller ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Standard floppy disk controller 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File fdc.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0700 
PnP Device Floppy Disk Controller 

Device Resources: 
DMA 02 
IRQ 06 
Port 03F0-03F5 
Port 03F7-03F7 

[ Floppy disk drives / Floppy disk drive ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Floppy disk drive 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File flpydisk.inf 
Hardware ID FDC\GENERIC_FLOPPY_DRIVE 

[ Human Interface Devices / USB Human Interface Device ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description USB Human Interface Device 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5508 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File input.inf 
Hardware ID USB\Vid_046d&Pid_c03d&Rev_2000 
Location Information USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse 

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Primary IDE Channel ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Primary IDE Channel 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5508 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File mshdc.inf 
Hardware ID 1106-0571 
Location Information Primary Channel 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 14 
Port 01F0-01F7 
Port 03F6-03F6 

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Secondary IDE Channel ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Secondary IDE Channel 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5508 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File mshdc.inf 
Hardware ID 1106-0571 
Location Information Secondary Channel 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 15 
Port 0170-0177 
Port 0376-0376 

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / VIA Bus Master IDE Controller ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description VIA Bus Master IDE Controller 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5508 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File mshdc.inf 
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_0571&SUBSYS_50021458&REV_06 
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 15, function 1 
PCI Device VIA VT82C571 IDE Controller 

Device Resources: 
Port A800-A80F


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Need help with audio/video drivers*

Here's your audio:

http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=1&CatID=1010&SubCatID=104


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Need help with audio/video drivers*

I'm having trouble figuring out your video card:

http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=2&OSID=1&CatID=1160


----------



## thismom (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Need help with audio/video drivers*



tosh9i said:


> Here's your audio:
> 
> http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=1&CatID=1010&SubCatID=104


Your the greatest, I now have sound!!! Thank you SO much!!


----------



## thismom (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Need help with audio/video drivers*



tosh9i said:


> I'm having trouble figuring out your video card:
> 
> http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=2&OSID=1&CatID=1160


I have NO clue. Hmm...I guess those are all of the ones it COULD be, correct? Yeah, I am clueless.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Need help with audio/video drivers*

Okay, i found it on the motherboard's manufacturer's website:

http://tw2005.giga-byte.com/Motherboard/Support/Driver/Driver_GA-8VM800M.htm

Scroll to the bottom and click on:

VIA VGA Driver (For GA-8VM800M series MB)	6.14.10.0226	Win2000, WinXP	8.95 MB


----------



## thismom (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Need help with audio/video drivers*



tosh9i said:


> Okay, i found it on the motherboard's manufacturer's website:
> 
> http://tw2005.giga-byte.com/Motherboard/Support/Driver/Driver_GA-8VM800M.htm
> 
> ...


I tried it, and it says file/page not found. I also tried (per their recommendation, the Asia page, and it is also not there. I wonder if I could get it somewhere else?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Need help with audio/video drivers*

Try the Asia(China)

http://tw2005.giga-byte.com/Downloa...ileList/Driver/driver_vga_via_8vm800m775_2kxp


----------



## thismom (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Need help with audio/video drivers*

OK, I downloaded it. When I tried to open it, it says "There is not enough space on Drive C to extract this package. Please free up 20.22 MB and click Retry.:upset: Should it be so large? There isn't hardly anything on the computer at all, since we just reformatted it. I am confused.

ETA: I just checked, and we have 72.0 GB free space. I clicked retry on the error reading, and it keeps saying not enough space. I don't have anything else running, so I am confused.
I did a little searching, and wondered if any of the links on this page look like what I may need. Thanks for any input...

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/Driver_Model.aspx?ProductID=1959


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Need help with audio/video drivers*

restart your computer and try it again.


----------



## thismom (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Need help with audio/video drivers*

It didn't work. I restarted and tried again, no dice...


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Need help with audio/video drivers*

Try extracting it again > then when it says that it needs more space > DON'T click on OK > just go to My Computer > C: > Documents and Settings > sort it by date modified > what's the name of the folder with the latest date and how big is it


----------



## thismom (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Need help with audio/video drivers*



tosh9i said:


> Try extracting it again > then when it says that it needs more space > DON'T click on OK > just go to My Computer > C: > Documents and Settings > sort it by date modified > what's the name of the folder with the latest date and how big is it


Here it is:


pagefile.sys---688,128 KB


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Need help with audio/video drivers*

First of all that's a file not a folder.

Secondly, I tried extracting that driver file on my computer, and it extracted it to my C:\Documents and Settings\ folder. Is there a folder there that looks out of place, like it doesn't belong there.


----------



## thismom (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Need help with audio/video drivers*

Oops, sorry. The last thing I see is "Vinyl Deck" 1KB.(That was with the audio driver I downloaded earlier, by the way.)

There isn't anything new in Doc. and Settings, either. I wonder why it will work on yours but not mine.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Need help with audio/video drivers*

okay, do you have winzip or winrar on your computer? Even though it's an exe file you can still manually extract the files as if it was a zip file.


----------



## thismom (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Need help with audio/video drivers*



tosh9i said:


> okay, do you have winzip or winrar on your computer? Even though it's an exe file you can still manually extract the files as if it was a zip file.


We did before the reformat. I just looked and didn't see it, though. Do I need to download it from somewhere (CAN I download it, is probably the better question), or could I be missing it on my computer?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Need help with audio/video drivers*

both of those programs are shareware. Were you using a shareware version or did you pay for it? If you did pay for it, then you should have the registeration keys in your email.


----------



## thismom (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Need help with audio/video drivers*

Ok, I downloaded winzip, and extracted the files. Then an error came up that said "Setup was unable to complete the installation. Check the progress log in windows directory for more information."


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Need help with audio/video drivers*

Go here and download and install the Chipset / SATA RAID:

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/Driver_Model.aspx?ProductID=1959


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Need help with audio/video drivers*

Also go to My Computer > C:\Windows look for a file called s3iscfg.log > copy and paste the contents here


----------



## thismom (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Need help with audio/video drivers*

Download in progress. 

In the mean time, here is the information you asked for:

************ S3ISET32 LOG - Started Tue Jan 27 17:18:06 2009 ************
S3Iset32 v2.00.07-0709 (IShield 7.4.0.377), 2.00.10-0917 Bootleg on Win XP SP1
Internal signature: 6-5432
Caller cmdline: ''
SupportDir: 'C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\{2B43252C-A1E3-4C47-927C-9F2C276D3515}\'
Mode: Unattended, Normal
AllowReboot: TRUE
SilentReboot: TRUE
PromptReboot: TRUE
PromptSilentReboot: FALSE
RemoveWindowsINF: FALSE
PreInstallFiles: FALSE
DisableMenuAnim: FALSE
DisableMenuShadow: FALSE
Find VendorID: 1106
Driver INF at: C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\pftA3~tmp\hg202i.inf
Find hardware code->0
Custom uninstall info: C:\WINDOWS\UChromeP.uns
Uninst DLL: C:\PROGRA~1\VIA\UChromeP\s3iset32.dll
Uninst Log: C:\PROGRA~1\VIA\UChromeP\UChromeP.uns
Reg uninst key: C:\PROGRA~1\VIA\UChromeP\s3minset.exe /u C:\PROGRA~1\VIA\UChromeP\UChromeP.uns
Add. dir to remove: C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{2B43252C-A1E3-4C47-927C-9F2C276D3515}
Installing VIA/S3G UniChrome Family Win2K/XP Display...
Hardware found - ven:1106 dev:3108 ssven:1458 ssdev000 rev:01 bus:01 devnum:00 func:00 (InVga=1)

**** Begin Win2K/XP Driver Install ****
Enum devs for GUID {4d36e968-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318} to match ''...
Enumeration done.
Could not find enumerated device to match hardware.
Enumerating all Enum\PCI registry entries...
Device #0 subkey: "VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00"
Device #1 subkey: "VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00"
Device #2 subkey: "VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00"
Device #3 subkey: "VEN_1022&DEV_1103&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00"
Device #4 subkey: "VEN_10EC&DEV_8139&SUBSYS_E0001458&REV_10"
Device #5 subkey: "VEN_1106&DEV_0204&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00"
Device #6 subkey: "VEN_1106&DEV_0571&SUBSYS_50021458&REV_06"
Device #7 subkey: "VEN_1106&DEV_1204&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00"
Device #8 subkey: "VEN_1106&DEV_2204&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00"
Device #9 subkey: "VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_81"
Device #10 subkey: "VEN_1106&DEV_3059&SUBSYS_A0021458&REV_60"
Device #11 subkey: "VEN_1106&DEV_3104&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_86"
Device #12 subkey: "VEN_1106&DEV_3108&SUBSYS_D0001458&REV_01"
Found matching hardware!
Found InstID=PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3108&SUBSYS_D0001458&REV_01\4&26e5f5cd&0&0008.
Found Mfg line: 'VIA.Mfg'.
Ln 0: 'viagfx_3205,PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_7205'
Ln 1: 'viagfx_3314,PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3344'
** INF does not describe detected hardware.
DestroyTimer returned an error!
slInstall returned error. Cannot continue.
-> Setup was unable to complete the installation. Check the progress log in your Windows directory for more details.
!! Setup was aborted !!
Cleaning up: C:\Program Files\VIA\UChromeP doesn't exist!
******** End of progress log ********


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Need help with audio/video drivers*

I can't make much out of it, but it's the bottom part that interests me:

*Found matching hardware!*
Found InstID=PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3108&SUBSYS_D0001458&REV_01\4&26e5f5cd&0&0008.
Found Mfg line: 'VIA.Mfg'.
Ln 0: 'viagfx_3205,PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_7205'
Ln 1: 'viagfx_3314,PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3344'
** INF does not describe detected hardware.
*DestroyTimer returned an error!
slInstall returned error. Cannot continue.
-> Setup was unable to complete the installation. Check the progress log in your Windows directory for more details.
!! Setup was aborted !!
Cleaning up: C:\Program Files\VIA\UChromeP doesn't exist!*
******** End of progress log ********


----------



## thismom (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Need help with audio/video drivers*

Ok, downloaded it and extractor the files. Clicked on Setup.exe, and an installation wizard came up. Clicked install. Installed all components. At the end it said "Install wizard has successfully installed VIA HyperionPro Setup Wizard. Before you can use this program, you must restart your computer." 

I restarted, and when I cam back up, nothing was different. I am still having the same problem. Do I need to do more, since it just said that it downloaded the setup wizard? There isn't anything new on the desk top, so not sure where to go with this.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Need help with audio/video drivers*

Try this instead (the bottom one on the page):

http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=1&CatID=1160&SubCatID=109

The first video card driver link I gave was from Gigabyte (motherboard manufacturer), the one right above is from the chipset manufacturer. It's too difficult to go into details, just download and install the one above.


----------



## thismom (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Need help with audio/video drivers*

Annnd...I believe it is FIXED!!! Thank you SO much, Tosh. Everything seems to be functioning the right way now. Your amazing, and I really appreciate how much time and effort you put in to this today.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Glad I could help, but there's one more thing I'd like you to check.

Go to Control Panel > System > Hardware tab > Device Manager > do you see any yellow marks?


----------



## thismom (Jan 27, 2009)

tosh9i said:


> Glad I could help, but there's one more thing I'd like you to check.
> 
> Go to Control Panel > System > Hardware tab > Device Manager > do you see any yellow marks?


No, there aren't any yellow marks at all. Looks good to me.ray:


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Well then, I guess you're all set. Good Luck.

Note: You might want to upgrade to the latest service pack.


----------



## mauricioa7x (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Need help with audio/video drivers*



thismom said:


> Ok, I downloaded winzip, and extracted the files. Then an error came up that said "Setup was unable to complete the installation. Check the progress log in windows directory for more information."


----------

